

The No Procrastination Challenge - tomek_zemla
http://zenhabits.net/procrastinateless/

======
timrosenblatt
That's a cool experiment. Feels like something from Getting Things Done, which
is a great book. Also kind of feels like Ben Franklin-ish, who made very
specific and conscious attempts to improve himself.

Are you doing this, or did you just think it was cool and wanted to share?

